# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  swollen near tail and possible beginning prolapse?

## normandcass

I have a juvenile ball, 376 grams and about 18 inches. He hasn't eaten for a month and has recurring swelling near his tail but I can't feel any hard lumps. he switched to adult mice 7/22 and had bowel movements for two months afterwards. Last bowel was 9/18 and last meal was 10/4 and has refused every week since. My adult ball will go up to six weeks without pooping so I wasn't too worried until last week when I noticed the swelling. I soaked him in lukewarm water and the next day he urinated a lot of liquid and the swelling was gone. but it came back, comes and goes, still won't eat. Today I noticed what looks like it may be a prolapse beginning, the vent is slightly open and I can see pink. I will call my vet tomorrow for an emergency appointment but wondering if there is anythign I can or should do in the meantime to make him more comfortable.  

I am attaching some pictures. It looks like the swelling is less between the time I had him out earlier and when I took pictures, but the part before the tail end is the same width as the body instead of tapering down.

Thank you for any suggestions

----------


## KMG

After the snake has a movement the swelling is gone?

Then it swells until you have another movement?

Could this be a case of sausage butt?

----------


## normandcass

No, he hasn't pooped since September and the swelling started a week ago.  It comes and goes...he urinates liquid a lot and I don't know if that has anything to do with it.  I had him out earlier, noticed it was swollen again, took him out about 15 minutes later to take pics for the post and it had already started going down. I don't feel any lump or 'backed up' stuff in there, but maybe I'm just not pressing hard enough as I don't want to hurt him.  It just feels like a water balloon, soft and bouncy.

----------


## Mangiapane85

Looks to me like he's gonna poop! Look out!!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## normandcass

ok, I've just never seen him swollen, usually just poops and is done with it, same with my older ball and boa. I guess it makes sense to be swollen and then have it go away, if he's not letting loose? lol

----------


## Mangiapane85

If he's eating good, he is bound to poop good eventually.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KMG

So when it swells and then goes down does it urinate?

----------


## normandcass

Yeah, and he's been urinating a lot... like the whole bottom of the cage, all the paper towels are soaked.

----------


## KMG

> Yeah, and he's been urinating a lot... like the whole bottom of the cage, all the paper towels are soaked.


So it is possible you are seeing a liquid sausage butt? Id watch it close and see if when you notice the swelling the snake then relieves itself soon after.

----------


## normandcass

I just checked and he peed everywhere but is still swollen. I called and left messages at both reptile vets in my area so hopefully one will call me back in the morning with an opening today. If not, the emergency clinic has a reptile specialist on the schedule tonight so I can take him in then.  I may just be overreacting but looking over my records he usually poops with his shed and his last shed was a few weeks ago and he didn't poop and soon after is when the swelling and refusing food started. It was actually the most perfect shed I have had yet with him too lol figures  He did fart a little when soaking earlier so hopefully a sign of something on its way out lol

----------


## normandcass

OK, so I got an emergency appointment with the vet and drove 45 minutes to get there.  Of course, by the time we arrived, the snake had peed and was no longer swollen lol so they booked a regular appointment for 12/6 and said call if it the swelling last more than a few days.  My gut tells me he just has held back his poo from the last shed and the swelling gets worse when he has to pee because there is extra volume down there.  And the constipation/holding back is causing dehydration, making him drink more water than normal, so peeing more than normal.  

It sounds like it is normal for them to get puffy before pee/poop and it does go away after, so I guess the main issue is constipation so I will do some research on how to maybe assist with that beyond the lukewarm baths I have been doing.  Thanks everyone for your replies!

----------


## KMG

It is referred to as sausage butt. 

Search the forum and you will find plenty of examples.

----------


## Eric Alan

I don't see anything here to be concerned about. He hasn't gone an abnormally long time without a BM and he seems to be urinating regularly which means hydration is not an issue. As KMG said - "sausage butt" - it's a thing, it's perfectly normal, and it's very common.

----------

